# Dallas TX cruise spots?



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

Where and when do the clubs cruise in Dallas TX?


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I'd like to know too. My car is being shipped from WA and will be here Friday. I have that itch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

On Saturday and some Sunday's I cruise out to Fort Worth to Hemphill Rd...... :biggrin:

This coming Friday everyone is hitting up Keller's on Northwest Hwy and Abrams in Dallas around 8:30pm.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2007, 01:34 AM~7809026
> *On Saturday and some Sunday's I cruise out to Fort Worth to Hemphill Rd...... :biggrin:
> 
> This coming Friday everyone is hitting up Keller's on Northwest Hwy and Abrams in Dallas around 8:30pm.........
> *


Yup


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks ill b there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@May 1 2007, 12:56 PM~7811018
> *Thanks ill b there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

Presidentez picnic this Sunday what clubs are in?


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

all clubz lol


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@May 9 2007, 04:15 PM~7869225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*4 DAYZ TO GO !*


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

Anything going down Friday or Saturday?


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@May 16 2007, 03:07 PM~7918048
> *Anything going down Friday or Saturday?
> *


??????


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:no:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6185/tttcf8.gif


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

The weather has been like shit


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jun 28 2007, 11:31 AM~8194570
> *The weather has been like shit
> *


Doesnt matter...if it was Sunny and 80 degrees folks still wouldnt cruise :uh:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 28 2007, 01:17 PM~8195637
> *Doesnt matter...if it was Sunny and 80 degrees folks still wouldnt cruise  :uh:
> *


 :werd: Preach :biggrin:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anything going down tonight ? :dunno:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hope it dose not rain


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*We have decided not to take a chance with the weather tonight's forecast is 50% chance of rain. 

The Keller’s Cruise Night is cancelled for tonight; let's get ready for Sunday and the Dallas Lowriders Picnic.*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 26.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jul 6 2007, 08:56 AM~8247315
> *We have decided not to take a chance with the weather tonight's forecast is 50% chance of rain.
> 
> The Keller’s Cruise Night is cancelled for tonight; let's get ready for Sunday and the Dallas Lowriders Picnic.
> *




:angry:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 6 2007, 11:20 AM~8248334
> *Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 26.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This weekend is gonna suck with nothing to do


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 04:12 PM~8249580
> *This weekend is gonna suck with nothing to do
> *


You have something to do. Work on the 6foe....... :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 02:12 PM~8249580
> *This weekend is gonna suck with nothing to do
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:14 PM~8249595
> *You have something to do. Work on the 6foe....... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


I was looking forward to some cold ones though. This week was tough.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Lower Greenville


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX+Jul 6 2007, 09:56 AM~8247315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just beucase they are canceling the event doesnt mean you cant go or does it? Is Kellers shutting down? Is the city on lockdown? Whats up? I can understand the park not allowing folks to have an event, but does that inlcude everybody everywhere?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 04:15 PM~8249600
> *:thumbsup:
> I was looking forward to some cold ones though. This week was tough.
> *


Ask little brother to help out... :biggrin:

Hit up the local liquor store....... :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 6 2007, 02:16 PM~8249606
> *Just beucase they are canceling the event doesnt mean you cant go or does it?  Is Kellers shutting down?  Is the city on lockdown?  Whats up?  I can understand the park not allowing folks to have an event, but does that inlcude everybody everywhere?
> *


 If its not raining I think I will stop by


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 6 2007, 03:16 PM~8249606
> *Just beucase they are canceling the event doesnt mean you cant go or does it?  Is Kellers shutting down?  Is the city on lockdown?  Whats up?  I can understand the park not allowing folks to have an event, but does that inlcude everybody everywhere?
> *



I like going for the atmosphere homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 6 2007, 03:18 PM~8249614
> *If its not raining I think I will stop by
> *


*
Sabes que homie, I'm rolling up there if it don't rain either. I'll be there around 9:15*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 02:21 PM~8249633
> *
> Sabes que homie, I'm rolling up there if it don't rain either. I'll be there around 9:15
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 04:21 PM~8249633
> *
> Sabes que homie, I'm rolling up there if it don't rain either. I'll be there around 9:15
> *


You know that you will have to leave at 9:30, becuz the wifey is going to jack to up...... :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 02:26 PM~8249670
> *You know that you will have to leave at 9:30, becuz the wifey is going to jack to up...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Im out i got to go paint some shit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 6 2007, 04:27 PM~8249684
> *:roflmao:
> *


He'll walk around once and say what'z up to everone and take pix and next min be gone like what the hezzy......... :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

hno:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 04:28 PM~8249696
> *He'll walk around once and say what'z up to everone and take pix and next min be gone like what the hezzy......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:28 PM~8249696
> *He'll walk around once and say what'z up to everone and take pix and next min be gone like what the hezzy......... :biggrin:
> 
> Sin, if you go for more than an hour I'll buy you all the beers you can drink..
> *



ah damn you put me out on blast like that ? :twak: LOL.....

i'll take you up on the offer though. I am kinda thirsty homeboy


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Im going tonight and a few of my homies are 2 if its not raining


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 6 2007, 05:02 PM~8250207
> *Im going tonight and a few of my homies are 2 if its not raining
> *


Cool homie. I'll be there with my bro and a friend. I'll be in the primered regal.



*Tupac, are you going fool ?*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 04:06 PM~8250233
> *Cool homie. I'll be there with my bro and a friend. I'll be in the primered regal.
> Tupac, are you going fool ?
> *


  Ill be in the greed ass Regal with the tan top


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8250264
> * Ill be in the greed ass Regal with the tan top
> *


 :0 sorry green ass Regal


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Im going tonight if its not raining


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

WHATS THE CRUISING SCENE LIKE IN THE DALLAS AREA LIKE ?? I MIGHT BE MOVING OUT THERE !!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 6 2007, 07:09 PM~8250638
> *WHATS THE CRUISING SCENE LIKE IN THE DALLAS AREA LIKE ?? I MIGHT BE MOVING OUT THERE !!
> *


You will enjoy it homie. There is something going on aleast every weekend...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 6 2007, 06:00 PM~8250189
> *ah damn you put me out on blast like that ?  :twak: LOL.....
> 
> i'll take you up on the offer though. I am kinda thirsty homeboy
> *


I wont be there homie I'm in Houston, but if I was I would buy you a drank...... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 05:15 PM~8250682
> *I wont be there homie I'm in Houston, but if I was I would buy you a drank...... :biggrin:
> *




I WANNA DRANK TO. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 05:13 PM~8250671
> *You will enjoy it homie. There is something going on aleast every weekend...
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WENT OUT TO KELLERS LAST NIGHT. THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS OUT THERE CONSIDERING EVERYONE THOUGHT THE WEATHER WAS GONNA BE BAD. WE CRUISED DOWN LOWER GREENVILLE AND IT WAS PACKED. GOOD PLACE TO CRUISE THROUGH ON FRIDAY NIGHT. WE NEED TO SET SOMETHING UP FOR NEXT FRIDAY. 

ESTILO
GARLANDS FINEST 
INFINITI 
LOW LOWS
OAK CLIFF 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 7 2007, 11:01 AM~8253822
> *WE WENT OUT TO KELLERS LAST NIGHT. THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS OUT THERE CONSIDERING EVERYONE THOUGHT THE WEATHER WAS GONNA BE BAD. WE CRUISED DOWN LOWER GREENVILLE AND IT WAS PACKED. GOOD PLACE TO CRUISE THROUGH ON FRIDAY NIGHT. WE NEED TO SET SOMETHING UP FOR NEXT FRIDAY.
> 
> ESTILO
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

oh yea TECHNIQUES to. sorry. what up newhopper


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 7 2007, 10:01 AM~8253822
> *WE WENT OUT TO KELLERS LAST NIGHT. THERE WERE A FEW CLUBS OUT THERE CONSIDERING EVERYONE THOUGHT THE WEATHER WAS GONNA BE BAD. WE CRUISED DOWN LOWER GREENVILLE AND IT WAS PACKED. GOOD PLACE TO CRUISE THROUGH ON FRIDAY NIGHT. WE NEED TO SET SOMETHING UP FOR NEXT FRIDAY.
> 
> ESTILO
> ...


:thumbsup:

Greenville Ave is alwayz good to cruise Friday Nights, Saturday Nights and all day on Sundays. 
Been trying to tell people but some don't like the spot, plenty of places to kick-it at over there...
(Taco Cabana - CVS - CarWash - Fiesta - McDonalds)


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

wats up 4 2 night?? whos down to roll????


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Here are the pics I took last night:*




































*
The homie TECHINQUESSEXYTHREE*




















































*Clean Cutty:*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 7 2007, 01:08 PM~8254641
> *Here are the pics I took last night:
> 
> 
> ...


WERE IS THIS AT ?? I LIVED IN PLANO BACK IN 94 !! THINKING OF MOVING BACK .


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 02:52 PM~8254902
> *WERE IS THIS AT ?? I LIVED IN PLANO BACK IN 94 !! THINKING OF MOVING  BACK .
> *



Come on back homie....

This is at kellers on Northwest Highway and 75


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*I forgot one last picture......


The cleanest ride out there was...................*







































*This Candy Orange Cart riding on 3" spokes !*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

East Dallas 'Kellers' on Northwest Hwy about 4 miles east off Hwy 75. Every other Fri, last night kinda lite turn out due to weather but turned out to be a nice nite..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2007, 01:57 PM~8254924
> *East Dallas 'Kellers' on Northwest Hwy about 4 miles east off Hwy 75. Every other Fri, last night kinda lite turn out due to weather but turned out to be a nice nite..
> *


YEA LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT CONSIDERING THE BAD WEATHER


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 03:03 PM~8254947
> *YEA LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT CONSIDERING THE BAD WEATHER
> *


Thats the best part....THERE WAS NO BAD WEATHER


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

We will be hitting up Keller's tonight, maybe taking cruise Greenville after. uffin:

9:30pm


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Jul 7 2007, 04:15 PM~8255238
> *We will be hitting up Keller's tonight, maybe taking cruise Greenville after.  uffin:
> 
> 9:30pm
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>_*DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN TO SONIC!!!!!!


SONIC OFF OF ILLIONIS/WESTMORLAND!!!!!!! 8PM TILL????? 
NO COP MESS WITH U !!!!!! YES U CAN DRINK !!!!" IN A SONIC CUP!!!!"*_</span>


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 7 2007, 04:20 PM~8255452
> * <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN TO SONIC!!!!!!
> SONIC OFF OF ILLIONIS/WESTMORLAND!!!!!!! 8PM TILL?????
> NO COP MESS WITH U !!!!!! YES U CAN DRINK !!!!" IN A SONIC CUP!!!!"</span>
> *


DAMN !! SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS RIDE EVERY WEEKEND !! IM IN AUSTIN , THERE ISNT NOTHING OUT HERE !!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 7 2007, 05:28 PM~8255486
> *DAMN !! SEEMS LIKE YOU GUYS RIDE EVERY WEEKEND !! IM IN AUSTIN , THERE ISNT NOTHING OUT HERE !!
> *


Make that move 5 hours north homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8250972
> *I WANNA DRANK TO. :biggrin:
> *


You know that you are welcome to a drink also homie......... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 7 2007, 04:56 PM~8255624
> *Make that move 5 hours north homie
> *


I MIGHT DO THAT NEXT YEAR 2008 !!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 7 2007, 04:20 PM~8255452
> * <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>DALLAS LOWRIDERS ROLLIN TO SONIC!!!!!!
> SONIC OFF OF ILLIONIS/WESTMORLAND!!!!!!! 8PM TILL?????
> NO COP MESS WITH U !!!!!! YES U CAN DRINK !!!!" IN A SONIC CUP!!!!"</span>
> *


How was it? Did alot of people show up?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

It was Tite!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 04:26 PM~8249670
> *You know that you will have to leave at 9:30, becuz the wifey is going to jack to up...... :biggrin:
> *



:uh: I was going to put X2 .. but than I though

" Fool you didnt even go ! " :twak: 

Guess sin7 gets a 15min pass.... but you didnt even get to make it outside .


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 6 2007, 04:16 PM~8249606
> *Just beucase they are canceling the event doesnt mean you cant go or does it?  Is Kellers shutting down?  Is the city on lockdown?  Whats up?  I can understand the park not allowing folks to have an event, but does that inlcude everybody everywhere?
> *



:uh: were where you Vato...... I almost passed by your house to pick you up
but I was like " No, I bet that fool is already there ! "

Me in sin7 ended up crizing alone


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 9 2007, 05:00 PM~8268072
> *:uh:  I was going to put X2  ..  but than I though
> 
> " Fool you didnt even go ! "  :twak:
> ...


<--------------Retired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2007, 05:28 PM~8268308
> *<--------------Retired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Retired from what ! ? !

going out ? chilling ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 9 2007, 04:05 PM~8268108
> * Retired from what ! ? !
> 
> going out ? chilling ? *


I think LatinThug and CocaPerla retired together :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 10:14 AM~8273749
> *I think LatinThug and CocaPerla retired together  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: Who do you think is the man CoCa or L.Thug


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 09:24 AM~8273827
> *:uh:  Who do you think is the man CoCa or L.Thug
> *


It depends on the moon I guess. Hell I dont know.......




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 9 2007, 05:35 PM~8268368
> *Retired from what ! ? !
> 
> going out ?  chilling ?
> *


All of the above. No more Lowriderin....... :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 10:14 AM~8273749
> *I think LatinThug and CocaPerla retired together  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 12:40 PM~8274804
> ****** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
> *


What?????????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

RETIRED MY ASS, YOU HAVEN'T DONE NOTHING TO RETIRED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:35 PM~8274752
> *All of the above. No more Lowriderin....... :tears:
> *



want to sell the monte ? :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 12:40 PM~8274804
> ****** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 12:43 PM~8274839
> *RETIRED MY ASS, YOU HAVEN'T DONE NOTHING TO RETIRED!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 Three wheel king in Houston and in Dallas.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 12:44 PM~8274843
> *want to sell the monte ?  :biggrin:
> *


Already sold............ :tears: :yessad:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

3WHEELIN YEA I'LL GIVE YOU THAT, BUT YOU SELLING THE MONTE I DON'T BELIEVE THAT.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:45 PM~8274856
> *:0 Three wheel king in Houston and in Dallas.......... :biggrin:
> *



*I call B S !*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8274905
> *3WHEELIN YEA I'LL GIVE YOU THAT, BUT YOU SELLING THE MONTE I DON'T BELIEVE THAT.
> *


You find out in due time..... hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8274914
> *I call B S !
> *


WWWWWWWWWWWWWwhat?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Who'd you sell the Monte too fool ?*


*There's a big difference between "retired" and "giving up". *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 12:53 PM~8274941
> *There's a big difference between "retired" and "giving up".
> *


 :rofl: I need to money for the bird seeds and a new porch...... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:05 PM~8275034
> *:rofl: I need to money for the bird seeds and a new porch...... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 10 2007, 01:20 PM~8275152
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SHIT YOU DON'T STAY AT HOME LONG ENOUGH FOR A PORCH AND THROW SOME DAMN BIRDSEEDS!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 03:12 PM~8276214
> *SHIT YOU DON'T STAY AT HOME LONG ENOUGH FOR A PORCH AND THROW SOME DAMN BIRDSEEDS!!!!
> *


Ok I need the bird seeds to throw from the window of the car....... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

THAT SOUNDS BETTER!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 03:41 PM~8276427
> *THAT SOUNDS BETTER!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


From them porch with the rocking chair and my bucket....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BUCKET??????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 10 2007, 03:57 PM~8276580
> *BUCKET??????
> *


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)




----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dp187_@Jul 10 2007, 05:18 PM~8278034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope this one does not get canceled


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HARD IN DA PAINT DVD


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 11 2007, 07:18 AM~8282335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 11 2007, 07:18 AM~8282335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it still on the 26th I have heard they have changed the date? :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jul 17 2007, 09:00 PM~8331510
> *Is it still on the 26th I have heard they have changed the date? :dunno:
> *


Still going down on the Aug. 26.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*What's my Dallas gente doing this weekend? 

Today ? Tomorrow ?*

:nicoderm:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

i think they all on the houstone show


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMBITIONZ_@Jul 21 2007, 08:30 PM~8360654
> *i think they all on the houstone show
> *



know some ****** are reppin.... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Jul 22 2007, 12:26 AM~8361954
> *know some ****** are reppin.... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah cause I went by the Sonic and it was a damn ghost town! :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ULA meeting Thursday, July 26th
Pugsley's Library
Walnut Hill and 35
8:00pm


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone going this Friday? We are Smooth~N~Low


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

:angry: LETS GET IT CRACKIN! SOMEONE PIC ME UP. :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

we are lookin for 10 to 20 show cars for major cars show at the dallas convention center,lets show them what lowridin its all about ,you will get free passes and no fee for ur ride ,hit me up at myspace.com/dejavuconcepts,or the myspace for vip bellow..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Jul 30 2007, 05:33 PM~8428911
> *:angry: LETS GET IT CRACKIN! SOMEONE PIC ME UP. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 03:45 PM~8429000
> *:0  :uh:
> *


SORRY NO HOMOS


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 30 2007, 03:45 PM~8429000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

You see even this guy knows your a **** !

it is you ! right ! you drive the monte carlo LS

Your Tha Gay Guy ! ! ! ! 

Damm even got a chick name for a screen name.

So are you Gay or BI ?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 07:27 AM~8434688
> *:uh:
> 
> You see even this guy knows your a **** !
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 31 2007, 07:25 AM~8434901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Even tha **** Boriqua is makeing fun of him ! :0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 06:27 AM~8434688
> *:uh:
> 
> You see even this guy knows your a **** !
> ...


DON'T HE WORK OFF OAK LAWN AT THE MALE BOXXX??


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817+Jul 31 2007, 08:38 AM~8434989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you ment Mail Box :barf: :burn:


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Jul 31 2007, 08:46 AM~8435453
> *DON'T HE WORK OFF OAK LAWN AT THE MALE BOXXX??
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

*HOW MANY FAKE ASS CAR SHOW HAVE COME TO 
DALLAS IN THA LAST YEAR ?




TOO MOTHER FUCKING MANY......*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 11:02 AM~8436036
> *HOW MANY FAKE ASS CAR SHOW HAVE COME TO
> DALLAS IN THA LAST YEAR ?
> TOO MOTHER FUCKING MANY......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 08:27 AM~8434688
> *:uh:
> 
> You see even this guy knows your a **** !
> ...


I see that you are taking a special interest into who I am and what I drive. Which must means to me that you what me to stick my dick in your mouth.


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 11:28 AM~8436774
> *I see that you are taking a special interest into who I am and what I drive. Which must means to me that you what me to stick my dick in your mouth.
> *



THERE YOU GO WITH THA HOMOSHIT AGIN !

DAMM BROTHER KEEP YOUR DICK OUT OF OTHER GUYS !

IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 12:28 PM~8436774
> *I see that you are taking a special interest into who I am and what I drive. Which must means to me that you what me to stick my dick in your mouth.
> *


:barf:

I really hope thats a chick for your sake :burn:


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 11:30 AM~8436806
> *THERE YOU GO WITH THA HOMOSHIT AGIN !
> 
> DAMM BROTHER KEEP YOUR DICK OUT OF OTHER GUYS !
> ...


*WHERE YOU HARD WHEN YOU TYPED THAT? PILLOW BITER!*


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8436599
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Jul 31 2007, 10:02 AM~8436036
> *HOW MANY FAKE ASS CAR SHOW HAVE COME TO
> DALLAS IN THA LAST YEAR ?
> TOO MOTHER FUCKING MANY......
> *


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Jul 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8436599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tha Truth is tha Truth !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jul 30 2007, 07:03 PM~8430218
> *we are lookin for 10 to20 show cars for a major car show at the dallas convention center,you will get free passes and no entry fee for ur ride, these cars will be on display only and not competen,lets show them some nice rides so next year we can compete on  lowrider  classes ,hit me up on the myspase page for vip on the banner below..
> 
> 
> ...


No thx I'm not playing 2nd fiddle to hot rods. If it was a shine & show for all cars that would be a different story.. But to go to a show and hope they let lowriders compete next year, no thx.. They can keep their show... :angry:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

Any buddy Doing anything Friday or Saturday ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 08:42 AM~8454297
> *Any buddy Doing anything Friday or Saturday ?
> *


Keller's tomorrow night and I think TECHNIQUES SEXY THREE wanted to get a few fellas together for a cruise on saturday......


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 12:43 AM~8454306
> *Keller's tomorrow night and I think TECHNIQUES SEXY THREE wanted to get a few fellas together for a cruise on saturday......
> *




wheres Kellers is it a night club ? how do go dressed ?


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 08:45 AM~8454316
> *wheres Kellers  is it a night club ? how do go dressed  ?
> *


Its an old school drive in.


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 1 2007, 06:25 PM~8450043
> *No thx I'm not playing 2nd fiddle to hot rods. If it was a shine & show for all cars that would be a different  story.. But to go to a show and hope they let lowriders compete next year, no thx.. They can keep their show... :angry:
> *



its not that they are neglecting the lo lows, that's a crowd that they want,they want to showcase some nice rides and next year promote it as low rider show too,this is not a new show either its the 4th year in dallas...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Sin7 @ Aug 3 2007, 12:43 AM) 
Keller's tomorrow night and I think TECHNIQUES SEXY THREE wanted to get a few fellas together for a cruise on saturday......



> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 08:45 AM~8454316
> *wheres Kellers  is it a night club ? how do go dressed  ?
> *


It's an old drive in burger place. It's off the 75 fwy. Exit east on Northwest Hwy go about 4 miles. Kellers is on the left side. If you need more directions or details, pm me.. Dress is just casual since this ain't a club or anything....


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 12:50 AM~8454334
> *Its an old school drive in.
> *



I will see you there Luis


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:35 AM~8455123
> *I will see you there Luis
> *


maybe


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 02:37 AM~8455142
> *You done messed up now !!!! I never told you my name......
> 
> WHO IS THIS????? :scrutinize:
> ...



your name is in your screen name..... sin7


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:40 AM~8455174
> *your name is in your screen name..... sin7
> *


 :no:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 02:42 AM~8455189
> *:no:
> *




well in case you didnt know sweety that what sin7 mean's
Luis filped.....

what is your name ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:44 AM~8455210
> *well in case you didnt know sweety that what sin7 mean's
> Luis filped.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 02:45 AM~8455228
> *:nono: What's yours?
> *



Erika  

I know your name now ! JoseLuis like the TV show


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 07:42 AM~8454297
> *Any buddy Doing anything Friday or Saturday ?
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 11:44 AM~8455210
> *well in case you didnt know sweety that what sin7 mean's
> Luis filped.....
> 
> ...


 :0 She got you there Sin.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 11:48 AM~8455758
> *:0  She got you there Sin.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah i guess she did, But it surprised me b/c I've been on here since 04' and no one has realized that.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 2 2007, 12:52 PM~8455779
> *yeah i guess she did, But it surprised me b/c I've been on here since 04' and no one has realized that.
> *



no she's tha second ***** that dude with the 66 impala in OK got it
you know the boxer fight guy drlash or some shit he got it

I never got it !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 2 2007, 12:27 PM~8456092
> *no she's tha second ***** that dude with the 66 impala in OK  got it
> you know the boxer fight guy  drlash or some shit  he got it
> 
> ...


Oh yeah you're right bro. Gerald Harris got it quick.....

Did he ever sell that 66' ?


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 03:48 AM~8455758
> *:0  She got you there Sin.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



he thinks it like deep undercover or someting.

You from here CoCa ? do you go to kellers too ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 12:48 PM~8456252
> *he thinks it like deep undercover or someting.
> 
> You from here CoCa ?  do you go to kellers too ?
> *



It was until you fools shed some light on it :uh: DAMN !....LOL..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 2 2007, 12:52 PM~8455779
> *yeah i guess she did, But it surprised me b/c I've been on here since 04' and no one has realized that.
> *


I never thought about it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 01:48 PM~8456252
> * You from here CoCa ?  do you go to kellers too ?
> *


I use to live there, but will try and make the next Keller's hang out on Sept. 7.


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 04:58 AM~8456374
> *I use to live there, but will try and make the next Keller's hang out on Sept. 7.
> *



Kool. we can hang out girl.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 01:59 PM~8456380
> *Kool.    we can hang out girl.
> *


 :nono: Next time I come to town we can hang out.


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 05:07 AM~8456428
> *:nono: Next time I come to town we can hang out.
> *



Soory !  Yea we can do that


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What do you drive Ms ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 02:08 PM~8456437
> *Soory !         Yea we can do that
> *


It's cool. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 01:07 PM~8456428
> *:nono: Next time I come to town we can hang out.
> *


SHE GOT YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT HEY IF THAT GIRL LOOKS LIKE WHAT I THINK SHE LOOKS LIKE BABY LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 01:23 PM~8456588
> *SHE  GOT  YOU   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT HEY IF  THAT  GIRL  LOOKS  LIKE   WHAT  I THINK SHE  LOOKS  LIKE  BABY  LOOK GOOD   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 2 2007, 01:26 PM~8456617
> *No body has seen her before in person though :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:23 PM~8456588
> *SHE  GOT  YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT HEY IF  THAT  GIRL  LOOKS  LIKE  WHAT  I THINK SHE  LOOKS  LIKE  BABY  LOOK GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


I know......... :tears: Hopefully I get the chance to met her in person. Smiley I'm going to try and make it over to Cali next summer and I'll bring my San Deigo hat....... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 01:30 PM~8456664
> *I know......... :tears: Hopefully I get the chance to met her in person. Smiley I'm going to try and make it over to Cali next summer and I'll bring my San Deigo hat....... :biggrin:
> *


NO DONT COME DOWN YOU MIGHT FALL IN LOVE WITH CALI :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 01:32 PM~8456695
> *NO  DONT COME  DOWN  YOU  MIGHT FALL  IN LOVE  WITH CALI  :biggrin:
> *


I was supposed to have been out in South Gate all of last week. Damn that would have been fun. My cousins went and came back with a gang of pics. 

Trying to get out there in the next two months if airfare goes down for round trip tickets.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 2 2007, 01:37 PM~8456715
> *I was supposed to have been out in South Gate all of last week. Damn that would have been fun. My cousins went and came back with a gang of pics.
> 
> Trying to get out there in the next two months if airfare goes down for round trip tickets.
> *


THAT SHOULD BE AROUND VEGAS TIME


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 01:38 PM~8456723
> *THAT SHOULD BE  AROUND VEGAS  TIME
> *


A few friends from San Bernardino are rolling to Vegas in December.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 2 2007, 01:39 PM~8456732
> *A few friends from San Bernardino are rolling to Vegas in December.
> *


ITS VEGAS SHOW


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:32 PM~8456695
> *NO  DONT COME  DOWN  YOU  MIGHT FALL  IN LOVE  WITH CALI   :biggrin:
> *


I want to move that way ...... :biggrin: 

I can't take the heat and all the damn rain here....... :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 01:40 PM~8456748
> *I want to move that way ...... :biggrin:
> 
> I can't take the heat and all the damn rain here....... :angry:
> *


UR NOT WELCOMED HERE ANYWAYS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8456824
> *UR  NOT  WELCOMED HERE  ANYWAYS
> *


 :uh: 

I did get and invite to come to Cali........... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh: both of you need a :twak:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 01:58 PM~8456967
> *:uh:
> 
> I did get and invite to come to Cali........... :biggrin:
> *


FROM WHO TELL ME AND ILL KILL EM :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2007, 03:08 PM~8457057
> *FROM  WHO TELL ME  AND  ILL KILL EM  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You don't have to go Rambo on people........ :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 2 2007, 02:04 PM~8457019
> *:uh:  both of you need a :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 06:10 AM~8457080
> *:0  You don't have to go Rambo on people........ :biggrin:
> *



Both of you be some fool's . . . 

Dont need to make war whan you can make love


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 03:26 PM~8457205
> *Both of you be some fool's . . .
> 
> Dont need to make war whan you can make love
> *


 :uh: 

Only to women.

Smily's a cool homie. We got jokes like that.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 02:40 PM~8456748
> *I want to move that way ...... :biggrin:
> 
> I can't take the heat and all the damn rain here....... :angry:
> *


shit i'll pay for your one way ticket


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 07:29 AM~8462759
> *shit i'll pay for your one way ticket
> *


x2, let me know where you send the $$$


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 3 2007, 08:54 AM~8462870
> *x2, let me know where you send the $$$
> *



I got 5 on it !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 08:20 AM~8462994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 08:29 AM~8462759
> *shit i'll pay for your one way ticket
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Aug 2 2007, 04:12 PM~8458134
> *i heard on 106.7 this morning that Mauri was gonna get with a City Councilman and try to get something going at Reverchon Park before school starts, he said he wanted to do an "old school cruise" and that everyone bring some school supplies for the kids, he said if he could get it approved he would also get with DPD for security, then he said he was gonna contact the ULA to get every one out there like we used to back in the day, he said maybe in the next couple of weeks... :dunno:  what yall think??
> *


Kingpin posted this up in another thread.......

Sounds cool if everything gets worked out


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*IM DOWN FOR THAT*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 10:10 AM~8463576
> *Kingpin posted this up in another thread.......
> 
> Sounds cool if everything gets worked out
> *


Think they'll have to run it through the parks dept. When I asked about this park they weren't to thrilled about to many cars being there. Something to do with wildlife preserve... But if they do I'm cool with it..


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 3 2007, 09:11 AM~8463582
> *IM DOWN FOR THAT
> *


 Same here just like the good old days


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Aug 3 2007, 11:34 AM~8463754
> *Same here          just like the good old days
> *



you ready my ***** !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

At least one day a year cruise would be good !


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT for kellers tonight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 6 2007, 11:28 AM~8483361
> *:uh:
> *





:twak: Techniques cruzed from Irving, to the lake, to Kellers, to greenville 

I got home around 2:00am


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 6 2007, 10:32 AM~8483390
> *:twak:  Techniques cruzed  from Irving, to the lake, to Kellers, to greenville
> 
> I got home around 2:00am
> *



How many tanks of gas hno:


:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 6 2007, 10:32 AM~8483390
> *:twak:  Techniques cruzed  from Irving, to the lake, to Kellers, to greenville
> 
> I got home around 2:00am
> *


 :uh: I got home at 3:30 :twak: what does that have to do with anything :dunno:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 6 2007, 10:32 AM~8483390
> *:twak:  Techniques cruzed  from Irving, to the lake, to Kellers, to greenville
> 
> I got home around 2:00am
> *


 :uh: I got home at 3:30 :twak: what does that have to do with anything :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

cruising home... 















































uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 6 2007, 11:25 AM~8483900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 6 2007, 12:25 PM~8483900
> *cruising home...
> 
> 
> ...



Tha Gold Club !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

(((DALLAS/FT. WORTH AREA LAYITLOW PICNIC)))


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 6 2007, 12:30 PM~8483960
> *
> *


That means you are going to have to step your game up........ :biggrin:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

i think theres gona be a cruise on august 18 @ kiest park starts @ 5 pm


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2007, 11:52 PM~8500424
> *That means you are going to have to step your game up........ :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jul 11 2007, 10:18 AM~8282335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im coming to Dallas that weekend... wheres the flag pole?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Aug 13 2007, 06:14 PM~8544566
> *im coming to Dallas that weekend... wheres the flag pole?
> *


On the corner of Northwest Hwy & Buckner!


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 13 2007, 07:53 PM~8545249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMBITIONZ_@Aug 10 2007, 01:11 AM~8518953
> *i think theres gona be a cruise on august 18 @ kiest park starts @ 5 pm
> *



August 18, 2007 - Saturday @ 5:00pm

Starts: At Kiest Park - Hampton Rd & Kiest Blvd - Dallas

Ends: At Sams Parking Lot - Greenville Ave & Park Ln - Dallas


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh hell yeah... :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT for the cruise this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

GTG


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 13 2007, 05:53 PM~8545249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Any pics from the cruise?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE HERMANOS,HOPE TO C-YA THERE !!!


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Aug 19 2007, 10:29 PM~8591981
> *Any pics from the cruise?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 21 2007, 03:35 PM~8607574
> *ORALE HERMANOS,HOPE TO C-YA THERE !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*$2.00 Corona all night!








*


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 7 2007, 11:46 AM~8739325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT whos all in

Smooth~N~Low


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*SEPT. 23 2007 

PARTIDAS MUSIC AND VIDEO WANTS US ALONG WITH ANY OTHER CLUBS TO COME OUT AND HAVE A SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW FROM 10:00 TO 3:OOPM!!!! THEY WILL HAVE FOOD, RAFFLES,AND GIVEAWAYS ALL DAY LONG!!! LIVE DJ IN THA MIXX!!! LOCAL ARTIST WELCOME!!!! ITS ALL FREE TO THA PUBLIC!!!!! CUSTOMER APPRECATION EVENT!!!

ITS LOCATED AT 3213 DAWES DR. IN THA HEIGHTS SHOPPING CENTER!!!!
CLOSE TO GOOD DEALS TIRE & WHEELS!!!!

IN OAK CLIFF!!!OFF OF WESTMORLAND!!!*_


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT for the weekend :biggrin: whats going down


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

TO ALL CLUBS OR SOLO RIDERS LETS MEET UP AT THE KELLERS OFF OF HARRY HINES ......... SATURDAY AT 4:30 PM AND WE CAN ALL GO CRUSIE FROM THERE TO DOWNTOWN OR SOMETHING WHAT YALL THINK ?????


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

heck if yall are starting that back up then i'll come from waco 

i used to cruise close off of harry hines in the early 90's 

i know that i asked this before but if anyone know royal image car club members - im looking for a guy named Rudy -- he had a 63 impala white.

cool dude.

and it was a guy from the majestics with a maroon impala hopper in the first dallas show.

they all used to cruise by this club called Rhythmn Nation.

If anyone remembers this let me know.

Lowridin iz back!!!!!


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

this solo rider will be there


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 9 2008, 10:18 AM~12378053
> *U.L.A. Meeting this Thursday, December 11th @ The D Bar - 8:30 P.M.
> Need to be there, we will go over the Toy Drive's Last Stop and Christmas Party.
> Thanks
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

well hell i know ill be there so i guess us three will be cruisin' ill be at kellers at 4pm just to chill with the wife and nefews you know well shit lets pass this on ....... ill make a thread on the shows and events maybe we can get something going on you know .....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO <span style=\'color:blue\'>Dallas Cruise Night LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 


Dallas Cruise Night 

LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good Morning Peeps!
Hope everyone has a great day.
T~G~I~F
Have a good weekend.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN: ULA PEEPS

Per Tino with Principales:: The Blood Drive/Car show from this weekend at Al's Burger Shack has been CANCELLED until further notice. PLEASE pass this information, Once again the Blood Drive/Car show that Principales was doing this weekend has been CANCELLED.......... thanks*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*
COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US FOR

JOE’S (JB KUSTOMS) BIRTHDAY

TOMORROW NITE 8PM @ J.PEPE’S

2701 N STEMMONS FWY, DALLAS 214-920-9240

(OFF 35 BY MOTOR ST)

HIT ME UP 4 MORE INFO!!!

ULA PEOPLE REPOST PLZ!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey ULA PEEPS, 

Hey guys, I need to know if you have an event coming up as soon as possible. (Like maybe no later than today), I will be making corrections and adding new events today. Once I am done they will get printed. If I dont get your info it will not be added to the list. Please call, email me or mesg. me asap. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Attn ULA PEEPS,

Please be sure to bring ALL filled Easter eggs to the meeting tonight. We will be collecting all of them tonight at the ULA Meeting. Thanks

Meeting at D Bar - 8:30pm*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i have a 84 caprice landau,,, it has a title... i have all tha trim.. n i did alot of dent removin and i had to change tha door because th og 1 wuz rusted out... it has a few cance spots tha can be fixed.. ity will run, just need gas and a batt..it has a box in tha trunk for two 12s... it has flowmaster pices from front to back, n i wuz told tha trans wuz trippin, but found that tha trans wuznt hooked up so it mite work.....im want 2500obo, or trade for a monte,regal,caddilac,cutlass or anotha caprice









































[


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## TxsMthrFckr (May 12, 2006)

Wut up dallas


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry! I don't know.


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

15 years ago Rivershaun park was the shit....after that it went down hill they started something around Oak Cliff a few years after but that shit was shut down by the cops....I wish there was some where to cruise on a Sunday afternoon.....agian.....Kiest park is huge ,dont know why people dont cruise it....LOL...Cops cant get you for cruising iin a park....Now the only time I see Cars and Clubs together it's for shows....


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 12 2010, 04:26 AM~16591361
> *Hi,
> 
> Sorry! I don't know.
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Chevrolet Steering


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Classics - Kustoms - LowRides - Hot Rods - Motorcycles - Rat Rods - LowRods - Bombs*

This coming Saturday July 6th


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*March Edition: First Pappas BBQ Cruise spring kick-off!*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We would like to thank everyone that represented on Saturday night at the first Pappas Cruise Night of 2014. 
Moving forward we will be making some changes but only for the better.
BiG Thanx to all the clubs, solo riders and businesses! 
Below is a list of clubs made it out:
BLVD ACES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
D-TOWN BOMBS
DUKES
ESTILO
FORGIVEN...
GARLANDS FINEST
GHETTO DREAMS
GOOD TIMES
HIGH CLASS
KINGZ
LOS HITTERS
LOW-LOWS
MAJESTICS
MESMORIZE
MYSTIC STYLES
NEW WAVE
PACHUCOS
PHAYLANX
PLAYERS
PURO PA DELANTE
REGULATORS
RELICS
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROYAL CLASSICS
SUBLIMINAL
TEXAS RANFLAS
TEXAS LEGACY
VIEJITOS
VETERANOS


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

when i was in Dallas i loved cruising Marsh Lane from George Bush all the way downtown, bust a bitch and come right back


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*THIS SATURDAY NIGHT IN DALLAS...*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------

